# Trenabolone acetate and Nandrolone decanoate (DECA)



## Gixer (Dec 16, 2006)

24 yrs old
5'10
195lbs
bench 335lbs

done one cycle before, T200

I know deca and tren is not the best stack. I know deca and test would be better because deca depresses your natural test way dow, thats what I have read. I recently bought those two, deca and tren by Huma Tech. (deca 400 and tren 100) I was going to run tren for 6 weeks, .5 cc 2X a week for the first week and up it to 1cc 2X a week and for last week drop down to .5. Same thing with deca, only 12 weeks. Question is, since it is not so smart to run those 2 together because of the test reduction (not sure if there are any other bad reasons) if I run the nolva would that help out bringing my test levels up and can I run anything else? THanks for the help!!!

I've read this thread, http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=67143&highlight=tren+deca  and saw some ideas on running deca first, then tren and back and forth. Has anybody ever done anything like this and what is the best way to run those two.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 16, 2006)

Many have problems with progesterone.


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 17, 2006)

Any steroid will drive your testosterone production to zero, so that's not an issue. Being heavily "shut down" means recovery may be hard. Also, libido may suffer--especially on a deca/tren stack. Additionally, your doses and dosing schedule are not good at all. You could use Test and Deca or Test and Tren. You will regret using Tren/Deca. Good doses are as follows:

Test 400-600 wk
Deca 300-400 wk

or 

Test 300-400 wk
Tren 200-300 wk

Also, using the shortest ester (tren ace) and super long esters (deca) is not a good move. Definitely get some hcg. What is your plan for post cycle therapy?


----------



## musclepump (Dec 17, 2006)

Add Test. Have HCG. Have Proviron. Have Cabergoline. Have Nolvadex.


----------



## Gixer (Dec 18, 2006)

Pirate! said:


> Any steroid will drive your testosterone production to zero, so that's not an issue. Being heavily "shut down" means recovery may be hard. Also, libido may suffer--especially on a deca/tren stack. Additionally, your doses and dosing schedule are not good at all. You could use Test and Deca or Test and Tren. You will regret using Tren/Deca. Good doses are as follows:
> 
> Test 400-600 wk
> Deca 300-400 wk
> ...




Well i was going to conclude with nolva and clomid. I thought that would be enough. As far as the deca and tren, well, I've done some more reading and I definately wont take the two by itself. I've read that adding some test, and keeping the test higher than deca and tren, should be ok to do. I do have the efa's, joint stuff, vitamins..etc as well. 

I assume taking one at a time is also a waste? So, basically get test, and either drop one or the other; or get test and use it all? That seems a little hard core but I'll have to see what I should do.


----------

